# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  How did the H3 enter in the Scandinavia?

## Balder

If I'm not mistaken, Oppenheimer's "Origins of the British" has a little map showing that H3 was one of the first lineages to enter Norway (coastal) following the Ice Age. Is it true?

----------


## Balder

Have someone some info?

----------


## Anthro-inclined

> Have someone some info?


I cant take an authoritative position on H3, as i don't have much knowledge about it. It seems however, that the common consensus is it originated in the Franco-Cantabrian region, at the time of the Magdalenian culture, probably around 20000 years ago. Here is a link to some info on H and its descendents. Very informative, you should definitely give it a read.
http://www.genebase.com/learning/article/20
As for its place in Scandinavia, the information seems to be absent from current genetics, however i am sure there are several theories. What is for certain is it is the most prevalent H in western Europe, and was part of the expansion out of the Franco Iberian refuge after the LGM, so with this in mind, it seems to me that its entry into Scandinavia could have been with the earliest continuous population, I.E. entering circa 9000 to 11000 years ago. Of course this would be the earliest wave, as other entries of H3 took place to overtime. Here is a study that goes in depth about this repopulation.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22560092
it was originally posted in this thread but i feel it can apply here to.
http://www.eupedia.com/forum/threads...amp-Mesolithic
Keep in mind that, this isn't absolute, and im sure there is someone more qualified than me to tell you about H3 in Scandinavia, but i still hope this helps.

----------


## Balder

Thanks for the links, Anthro-Inclined. :Good Job: 

I'm H3, my matrineal lineage comes from the Swedish city of Trelleborg for many generations that I know of.  Which was also an old important 'Danish' medieval town and also an old 'German' Hanseatic port back low medieval era.

----------

